# Mini Huskies



## Farore (Apr 20, 2008)

My mom went to a hotel where they hold dogs and have a huge dog run (and tons of things for dogs) and she said she saw an owner with their purebred mini husky. The owners said that she was a mutation from her purebred parents (this was a really beautiful dog) and were thinking about breeding her, but they didn't want to harm the dog so they opted against it.

This is an example:










I guess since the time we met her, people have started breeding them


----------



## RBark (Sep 10, 2007)

Are you sure you aren't thinking of the Alaskan Klee Kai?


----------



## MissMutt (Aug 8, 2008)

I thought the same thing. But that dog doesn't really look like an AKK.


----------



## RBark (Sep 10, 2007)

MissMutt said:


> I thought the same thing. But that dog doesn't really look like an AKK.


Well yeah, it looks like a puppy Husky. I don't see any adult features on it.

I just did a google, that picture comes from a website called Daily Puppy. so it's a safe bet it's not a mini husky, it's just a Siberian Puppy.


----------



## MissMutt (Aug 8, 2008)

True, true, it does look like a pup. I've never seen an AKK pup so I guess I can't really say.

Anyway, Farore, in a quick Google search for "Miniature Huskies," I found some sites referring to the Alaskan Klee Kai using the terms interchangeably and some referring to actual Mini Huskies, and explicitly stated that they were NOT to be confused with Klee Kais.


----------

